# 93 v6 LE cd player help!



## afgunboi (Jul 18, 2007)

any one know why the cdplayer whires dun got power?? u might say o yah its the fuse, but its not, i opened the fuse box under the steering wheel, where it says CIG/RADIO 15A or 20a im not sure ..but i checked all of it, n d it was good, then i opened the hook under relay one of the fuses was dead, i replaced it with same kinda fuse.. and know that i hook up the power for cd player to the camry's positive and ground the cd player doesnt turn on,, and just to make sure i even touched the positive with negative and there is still no power? atleast it should've sparked and the fuse should've went dead. the fuse is still good and there no positive power to the wire!..

any idea if there are other fuses connected to this? because the cigorette liter heats up and it works...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hello afgunboi,
There are two power wires where the original head unit is located. One is for battery power(always on), the other is for ignition power(on and off with ignition).
There is also another fuse panel under the hood of your car, might check it too.
Your replacing the head so the after market unit will have a yellow wire witch needs power all the time, and a red wire that need to see ignition power.
Make sure your ground is good!
Make sure none of the speaker wires are touching ground as the unit will not play any sound till this is fixed.
Some after market units have a fuse in the back side, make sure this is good, and NEVER replace a fuse with a higher amperage fuse as this causes a mess when the wires are done burning.
Hope I helped you, if your still having trouble post back and we'll see if we can get you going again.


----------

